# Sonjan Pd338



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know the owner of the SONJAN, formerly a Danish vessel until 1979? 

She's not listed in Olsen's, but I'd also like to know her grt, length and engine hp, and any other information.

I believe she became the CMAINE EXPLORER M72, and her photo is identical to those under the Danish flag, as well as PD338.

Barry J


----------



## kennyc (Apr 25, 2011)

she finished her life as the pecten maximus she sank in milford haven dock she had a 500 hp grenaa in her and she was about 66ft


----------



## Sh watchman (Mar 6, 2012)

She was in Scarborough skippered by Tom Williamson never had much luck with her she had a lot of mechanical problems finished up laid up think she had a writ on her often wondered what happened to her


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in the 1982 Olsens as PD 338. Her owners are given as Thomas and Thomas H Williamson, Scarborough.
Gross 42, net 42, length 65ft, built 1969 Esbjerg.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Sh watchman (Mar 6, 2012)

That's correct Douglas father and son team Tom snr known as sonny was a top skipper in his time one of the old school can remember him having optimistic h 417 and Hyperion sh 97 while at school used to go pleasuring in optimistic in school holidays great bunch of lads at that time sadly all nearly gone now as I write sonny is in a care home not remembering much now so sad for him his son Tom jnr is working in holland somewhere not seen him for ages.....ok then catch you later regards mick


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, gentlemen - very helpful! 

I'll amend her page on the Milford Trawlers website, with acknowledgements. 

Thanks again,
BarryJ


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

See E152 Centauri on this site
http://www.fimus.dk/images/PDF/esbjerg kutterflde 1870-2011 jan 2013.pdf


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Centauri E.152*

Thanks very much, Tommy.

Søren Byskov sent me most of those details, but I didn't didn't know about that very useful website, so I've now added more information to her webpage.

I'll be updating the website as usual on the 1st of next month.

Thanks again,
Barry


----------

